# Converted my parents!



## ChrisC (Sep 7, 2012)

*Converted both my parents to Android, that's two more activations to add to the millions a day being activated all around the world.  Bring it on...*


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 7, 2012)

I managed to get both my parents onto Android this year too. My dad still can't believe he can browse the internet without using his (dated) laptop, he mentions it to me practically every day. My mum has turned from being a non gamer to obsessive gamer in the space of a few months.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 8, 2012)

My parents converted themselves - one to Android, one to ios. Then my dad found he couldn't use his bloody galaxy y, and converted himself to ios by blogging my mum's iPhone. 

Tbf, there're extenuating circumstances - he's blind, and found the *dedicated android blindness interface* developed by an IRL blind bloke shit, particularly after 5 mins tinkering with Siri / VoiceOver.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2012)

Phew. Thank goodness you're on hand to fly the flag for Apple once again in this thread about Android.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 9, 2012)

editor said:


> Phew. Thank goodness you're on hand to fly the flag for Apple once again in this thread about Android.


I could've sworn it was about parents? And parents' phone choices?

Don't let that stop you reverting to your one-dimensional 2am hunt for beef-where-there-previously-was-none, mind


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2012)

<deleted: can't be arsed with 'enthusiasts'>


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 9, 2012)

editor said:


> <deleted: can't be arsed with 'enthusiasts'>


Wouldn't the ignore function be awesome!

You're projecting, btw.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 9, 2012)

Editor. Compare & contrast: 

1. My response to you on this thread (which I started), and my - I hope - measured & polite response to your android suggestion, despite having very clearly stated that I'd considered android, and had set out the reasons I thought it was a non-goer: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...pads-england-and-france-and-apple-ids.298744/

2. Your 2am response to me on this thread, bearing in mind that my post was *in no way* directed towards or aimed at you, and was a direct response to the op. You can also read my original thread on Georgie (blindness / android interface) if you want - along with my concerns about my own potential bias in influencing him, and keenness not to unfairly shape what was right for him - and see my hefty qualifier wrt the specific limitations of my (blind) dad's experiences above. 

And apologies, chris. I didn't intend to derail your thread. Nicely done re: your parents, and it's great they're happy.


----------



## Celt (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't get the android thing, I wish I did, I'm parent age, I have a tablet here and ......... no really, I'll stick with my laptop - I think I have reached the end of my understanding.

Boys - do we really need this diversion?


----------



## maldwyn (Sep 9, 2012)

ChrisC said:


> *Converted both my parents to Android, that's two more activations to add to the millions a day being activated all around the world.  Bring it on...*


 
What were they using before?





You only score points if they were Apple scalps to add to the 1.3 million daily driod activations.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2012)

Celt said:


> I don't get the android thing, I wish I did, I'm parent age, I have a tablet here and ......... no really, I'll stick with my laptop - I think I have reached the end of my understanding.


I wasn't convinced by tablets at all - I was given one to review and it sat unused for nearly a year, but the Nexus 7 changed all that. It's small, slick, fast, light and cheap and easy to bung in my bag when I'm going out. It'd also pretty unobtrusive when you're out, which I rather like.

Android as a tablet platform has come on miles (the latest OS, Jellybean, is arguably every bit as slick as iOS) and there's loads of apps to make my Nexus genuinely useful: for example, TVCatchUp means I use the tablet as a near instant-on TV, replacing the crappy portable one I had in my kitchen.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 9, 2012)

My mum recently got an android tablet. It's really nice.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 9, 2012)

My dad uses Android primarily so that he can start arguments with me and my stepmother (who loves iPhones) - if I don't hear the phrase "walled garden" within five minutes of meeting up, I wonder if he is ill. He also likes big phones - he had a Nokia Communicator for ages and carried it around. In public. The Galaxy Tab is positively svelt in comparison.

My mother doesn't give the slightest shit for gadgets and only started texting recently. I don't know what phone she has, it was probably out of a cracker.


----------



## ChrisC (Sep 10, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> What were they using before?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nokia dumb phones. Why do you ask out of curiosity?


----------



## maldwyn (Sep 10, 2012)

When you said 'converted' them to Android I assumed you meant getting them to switch platforms.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 13, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> My parents converted themselves - one to Android, one to ios. Then my dad found he couldn't use his bloody galaxy y, and converted himself to ios by blogging my mum's iPhone.
> 
> Tbf, there're extenuating circumstances - he's blind, and found the *dedicated android blindness interface* developed by an IRL blind bloke shit, particularly after 5 mins tinkering with Siri / VoiceOver.



My Dad has no interest in either but recently my mum did her quiet inquiry about using a MacBook Pro and when the new iPhone was coming out which suggests an interest.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 14, 2012)

After reading your thread title, I was expecting them to have converted to islam or judaism or something.

But no, android.......

Parents in 'new phone shocker'


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2012)

can't imagine my Dad using any sort of computer, he does have a mobile phone but rarely uses it, and his tech is Sky Telly and his subscription to At the Races - he is also a fan of teletext


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2012)

In the future, there will be wars fought by subscribers to brands, instead of ideologies. Who will win in The Great Apple/Android war?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 14, 2012)

sim667 said:


> After reading your thread title, I was expecting them to have converted to islam or judaism or something.
> 
> But no, android.......
> 
> Parents in 'new phone shocker'



Heh yeah converted is a bit of a strong word. The idea that people are going around actively trying to get their parents to follow their phone choices is surreal to put it politely...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 14, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> In the future, there will be wars fought by subscribers to brands, instead of ideologies. Who will win in The Great Apple/Android war?



Androidasia is our friend, Androidasia is our friend, we have always been at war with Appleceania...


----------



## corieltauvi (Sep 14, 2012)

This is a bit  of an ageist thread - I converted my kids to android. Mainly because I didn't want to pay Apple prices


----------



## maldwyn (Sep 14, 2012)

Samsung has now copied Apple in its pricing too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 14, 2012)

It has?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 14, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Samsung has now copied Apple in its pricing too.


 
Maybe on RRP, but they're much easier to find discounted and the contracts are way cheaper.


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 15, 2012)

my son just switched from iphone4 to galaxy III, seems very happy.


----------

